# Hello from Darkest Fife



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

I am Bro. Mark, currently Junior Deacon of Lodge Oak, No. 877, Kelty in Fife, Scotland. I am occasionally in The USA visiting our son and am interested in attending meetings whilst there. All will of course be approved by the Grand Lodge Of Scotland and the Grand Lodge of which ever state/states we happen to be visiting before I even leave Scotland. I look forward to meeting many of the brethren and cementing ties of friendship across the miles.


----------



## Matt L (Feb 14, 2019)

Welcome Brother, I have some family that came from Dunfirmline.  You've found a Pure Barry Masonic forum, great folks and great info.  One day I'll get over to Scotland and Ireland.  I was attached to the Royal Marines back in the early 80's.  Wish I knew my families history back then.  

Again welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Matt L said:


> Welcome Brother, I have some family that came from Dunfirmline.  You've found a Pure Barry Masonic forum, great folks and great info.  One day I'll get over to Scotland and Ireland.  I was attached to the Royal Marines back in the early 80's.  Wish I knew my families history back then.
> 
> Again welcome and enjoy yourself.



Thanks for the welcome Brother. I know Dunfermline well, my Uncle having been RWM of Lodge Union No. 250 in Dunfermline at one point and my first introduction to Freemasonry. If you ever do make it across here, then you would be warmly welcomed at any of the Dunfermline Lodges, or any in the Province of Fife and Kinross for that matter.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 14, 2019)

Greetings, and welcome!
I have a good friend from my NM lodge who was Raised in St. Andrews 25, and was a visitor of Coupar o’ Fife 19.
Sadly, when I lived in Dunoon I had no idea what Masonry was.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome!
> I have a good friend from my NM lodge who was Raised in St. Andrews 25, and was a visitor of Coupar o’ Fife 19.
> Sadly, when I lived in Dunoon I had no idea what Masonry was.




2 great Lodges and it's Coupar O' Fife's annual installation this Saturday, unfortunately I can't go as I've just started a 5 night shift rota.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 15, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> I am Bro. Mark, currently Junior Deacon of Lodge Oak, No. 877, Kelty in Fife, Scotland. I am occasionally in The USA visiting our son and am interested in attending meetings whilst there. All will of course be approved by the Grand Lodge Of Scotland and the Grand Lodge of which ever state/states we happen to be visiting before I even leave Scotland. I look forward to meeting many of the brethren and cementing ties of friendship across the miles.


Welcome to the Forum, although I'm only in England


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> I am Bro. Mark, currently Junior Deacon of Lodge Oak, No. 877, Kelty in Fife, Scotland. I am occasionally in The USA visiting our son and am interested in attending meetings whilst there. All will of course be approved by the Grand Lodge Of Scotland and the Grand Lodge of which ever state/states we happen to be visiting before I even leave Scotland. I look forward to meeting many of the brethren and cementing ties of friendship across the miles.


Greetings. I am from Australia so will be of little help, but it might be worth mentioning what states you visit in the States 

Some GL's can be infernally slow to reply (Including GL of Scotland !) to messages, so I recommend a current travel letter (letter stating you are currently a financial member, your lodge and rank...)


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Greetings. I am from Australia so will be of little help, but it might be worth mentioning what states you visit in the States
> 
> Some GL's can be infernally slow to reply (Including GL of Scotland !) to messages, so I recommend a current travel letter (letter stating you are currently a financial member, your lodge and rank...)




Thankfully I already have the permission to visit, it's just the Lodge secretaries I am now trying to contact, so they at least have some advance warning that I'll be turning up.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. If you are ever in the area please stop by and see us.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 16, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Thankfully I already have the permission to visit, it's just the Lodge secretaries I am now trying to contact, so they at least have some advance warning that I'll be turning up.


I still suggest you mention the States you are visiting.. esp if you are going to Texas, this place is full of Texans !


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> I still suggest you mention the States you are visiting.. esp if you are going to Texas, this place is full of Texans !



This time round we are staying in Washington DC. Usually we do a few states, our son lives and works in Atlanta and we have stayed in North and South Carolina, Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee and Alabama, but that was before I joined the craft. We usually visit every couple of years and we still have so many places to see. We are looking at Louisiana and Texas for the trip after this one.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 17, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> This time round we are staying in Washington DC. Usually we do a few states, our son lives and works in Atlanta and we have stayed in North and South Carolina, Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee and Alabama, but that was before I joined the craft. We usually visit every couple of years and we still have so many places to see. We are looking at Louisiana and Texas for the trip after this one.


There are heaps of TX brother here.. it will be a good site to connect.. Bro Warrior will no doubt help you when next in KY


----------

